# Long coat breeder recommendations



## Farrahw (Jul 9, 2021)

Hey guys! Looking for thoughts on long coat German shepherd breeders. I would use the same breeder I got my current long coat from but she primarily breeds stock coats and I got a pup from one of her few long coat litters.







I’m located on the east coat but will drive/ship the right pup. I’m looking for a true west show line GSD with a long coat and black mask. Also looking for Lineage in bitework/igp/psa. Let me know what your recommendations are!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Zip. As in I wouldn't recommend someone breeding for long coats. I expect a good breeder to be breeding toward the standard, not to a rare color or an off standard coat length. (I've had two long coats. They were terrific. But they were not the result of a breeding for the long coat.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

same with my breeder. We have a wonderful long coated big-boy but not because she bred for coat. She also breeds for temperament and health


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Your best bet would be to contact a reputable show line breeder and ask how often one pops up in her breedings, or if she knows of one who has them show up in her litters.
If you search old threads here, some breeders are mentioned.









Search results for query: Long coat breeder







www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beth Dillenbeck from Hollow Hills is on the east coast - Pennsylvania. She breeds wgsl and occasionally long coats pop up in her litters. My wgsl -Luna is from Hollow Hills and a perfect match for us and fit right into the family. Beth is honest and will tell you if is she has the pup you are looking for.


https://m.facebook.com/HollowHillsGSD/




http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com/



Alta tollhaus is a wgsl breeder I had looked into when I was looking for a wgsl pup. They also have some long coated pups that pop up on occassion I think they are in Michigan. I don’t know if they ship.








Home - Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherds


German Shepherds Breeder




24kgsd.com












Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherds (@altatollhaus) • Instagram photos and videos


4,165 Followers, 1,090 Following, 1,279 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherds (@altatollhaus)




instagram.com


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you want working or showline? Many working line breeders have coaties pop up in litters. Instead of looking for a breeder that focuses on coat, look for a breeder that checks all the boxes and then look at their upcoming breedings. They should know if there would be a coat possible through knowing the genetics of what they are breeding.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Do you want working or showline?





Farrahw said:


> I’m located on the east coat but will drive/ship the right pup. *I’m looking for a true west show line GSD with a long coat and black mask.* Also looking for Lineage in bitework/igp/psa. Let me know what your recommendations are!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Why on earth would anyone WANT to breed for a long coat? You spend your days brushing and picking up hair balls. Then there is the rear end that gets dragged through - well, you know. And forget diarrhea...eeeeuuuuu, wash the rear end.... especially the tail that gets dragged through everything. Not to mention it's been 100* + of late. Talk about suffering for beauty. And the wet feet mop paws. And he takes hours to dry after being washed. Duke would be happier with a nice short coat, I'm sure. not to mention my giant hairball ended up at the shelter, no wonder why. But he's a big, gentle, happy sweetie but a mess.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Buckelke said:


> Why on earth would anyone WANT to breed for a long coat? You spend your days brushing and picking up hair balls. Then there is the rear end that gets dragged through - well, you know. And forget diarrhea...eeeeuuuuu, wash the rear end.... especially the tail that gets dragged through everything. Not to mention it's been 100* + of late. Talk about suffering for beauty. And the wet feet mop paws. And he takes hours to dry after being washed. Duke would be happier with a nice short coat, I'm sure. not to mention my giant hairball ended up at the shelter, no wonder why. But he's a big, gentle, happy sweetie but a mess.


this has not been my experience with long coats.


----------



## dickwol (Mar 29, 2021)

Fodder said:


> this has not been my experience with long coats.


Nor ours!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Long Stock Coats are to breed standard...and have been accepted for a number of years now.


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

When buying a GSD you should FIRST look for temperament, then breeder contract & ethics, and of least importance the coat color or length.


----------



## dickwol (Mar 29, 2021)

^^^^^This^^^^^
Agree that coat and color should come last. Someone above mentioned Beth Dillenback of Hollow Hills in Clark Summit, Near Scranton Pa. She has a decent reputation and we visited and saw her breeding dogs. We ultimately went with another breeder, Capriole Farms (also Pa. near West Virginia and Maryland) who had some tremendous looking import breeding pairs. The pups were pricey but we were able to get first choice of male pup from our target breeding pair. Brenda Hendershot at Capriole mentioned that it's only once in a blue moon that they see a long hair but it does happen as that gene gets passed on. The pup did look different from the others in that he was a big fur ball and my wife took a special liking to him so all other things being equal, ie our informal observations for playfulness, reaction to loud noises etc the fur ball is the one that came home with us. Here is a link to her breeding program:





German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Puppy Breeder, German Shepherd Puppies for Sale, German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherds for Sale


german shepherds



www.capriolefarmgsd.com


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

If everything checks out... i personally don’t think the order matters. no, breeders shouldnt breed primarily for coat or color, but people like what they like and if i want a black long coat and i already know that a particular breeder with a stellar reputation doesn’t produce them... why would i waste my time there? there are plenty of breeders out there for us to “have it all”. you may have to wait longer or travel farther, but let folks figure out their own priorities.

for me, of course health, temperment, knowledge and ethics are most important for the breeder to be considered at all.... but just as important, i have strong coat preferences and color is a deal breaker. that doesn’t mean i’m compromising the aforementioned.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree. If you have chosen wisely with your breeder, then there is nothing wrong with coat/color preference.


----------



## dickwol (Mar 29, 2021)

Fodder said:


> for me, of course health, temperment, knowledge and ethics are most important for me to consider them at all.... but just as important i have strong coat preferences and color is a deal breaker. that doesn’t mean i’m compromising the aforementioned.


Yes, this is true. I should have qualified my response better with K9wolfAlpha. Of course color and coat preference is important too. We knew that we did not want a Sable and have always preferred the classic saddle but love the deep reds west German lines provide so that was important when tracking down potential breeders.


----------

